# Elevated B-HCG, non-pregnant



## Leigh Ostendorp (Dec 13, 2012)

What is the proper ICD-9 code assignment for this diagnosis?


----------



## sajanamatya (Dec 13, 2012)

I think it must be 790.99,Nonspecific finding on examination of blood.

samatya, cpc-a


----------

